# Linzess experiences?



## StacyP (Jul 18, 2013)

I just got prescribed it today, but I'm wondering what to expect and how well it works for you? Does it work fast? I have to take it before work that's why I'm asking. If possible, please share your experiences.


----------



## HealthIsWealth (Sep 9, 2013)

I was given 2 sample bottles of Linzess by my GI doctor a few weeks ago and I took them for four days before I stopped. I followed the directions and took it in the AM before eating and everything. After i swallowed it I felt it stinging in my stomach and then 2 hours later I had diarrhea. The instructions said that it was normal to have that initially, but for four days I had diarrhea. Then the fifth day when I was about to take it I decided that it was better not to irritate my digestive system to have a BM because that could cause inflammation or other issues later on. Besides I'd rather have constipation than explosive diarrhea.

That was my experience, but of course everyone reacts differently to medications and it suggests taking it for at least a week, but I didn't. My system is highly sensitive and I have food allergies and some allergies to antibiotics. But if you don't have allergic reactions you will probably be able to tolerate Linzess better than I could. But yes it worked fast for me, 2 hours and I felt a very strong urge to go.


----------

